# Spotting in twin pregnancies



## livilou

Hi everyone

I recently found out I am pregnant with Fraternal twins. Saw heartbeats and everything was fine.

This morning I had a little brown cm. Nothing else since but I am really worried and wont be able to talk to anyone until Monday.

Has anyone else experienced this?

I am 8 weeks on Monday :flower:


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ya 

apparently 30% of all pregnancies have spotting early on and more so with twins. Or that's what they told me when I was bleeding at six weeks I started bleeding about 9pm brown blood then it turned red obviously I thought the worst. They sent me for an early scan and found twins. It's very scary isn't it just try not to drive yourself mad with bad thoughts until Monday I am sure all will be fine xxxx


----------



## beckyboo1980

Not sure but congratulations and sending you happy thoughts.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## Mea

Hi
I had 2 bleeds at 7 weeks and 9 weeks really thought it was all over both times, but everything was fine. The midwife told me bleeding with twins was really common. 
Congratulations and good luck twins are such a blessing.


----------



## jesz9

I have had 3 different time periods of spotting, brown/pink CM..and blood. I have gone in for 2 scans as I was so worried. At first doc said was over doing it. This last scan the tech found a small hematoma...pocket of blood....its not causing any harm to the twins......so they are not worried about it...they said I will either bleed it out, or the body will reabsorb it. If you get really concerned, most offices have an on call number and you can speak to somone. Brown means old blood...so usualy nothing to worry about.....and my doc said you really have to be filling a pad before they get to concerned. Hope this helps some....my last spotting was on Monday and I'm carrying twins....so I know how scary it is...I'm 12 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs R

I had some bleeding at 12/13 weeks. Everything was fine tho x


----------



## lizziedripping

I have had brown bleeding in every pregnancy hun, and with the twins had a bright red bleed at 11wks. Those babies all turned out fine. 

My last pregnancy unfortunately miscarried, but I had already seen that the embryo didn't look right on an early scan. Ironically I had no bleeding at all in that pregnancy until the actual m/c. My point is that seeing healthy embryos and heartbeats on scan is a very good sign that all is well and miscarriage not the cause. The chances of then going on to miscarry are extremely slim. Good luck hun x


----------



## busymum5

I had bleeding at 9 weeks which was quite bright red then went to more dull red over a day or so. Went to my obstetrician the next day and found out it was twins and everything was fine. I didn't spot or bleed at all with my other 3 pregnancies.


----------

